# Anyone got the new Aquaracer Pepsi GMT yet? (WAY201F.BA0927)



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anyone got the new Aquaracer Calibre 7 GMT Pepsi Bezel yet? I'm talking about the reference WAY201F.BA0927 (https://www.tagheuer.com/en-us/watches/aquaracer-calibre-7-gmt-automatic-watch-43-mm-way201f-ba0927) here.

I want to purchase one but have doubts about it so I would like to hear the reviews from the watch folks first. So far, I've only read the review from Calibre 11, and while it's very informative, I want to know how it holds up for daily wear / travel. I have the older 41 mm Aquaracer as my daily wear (WAY211C.BA0928) and while it's a great watch, I feel most times it's a tad too heavy and can get boring real quick. :-s


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

bump. no one?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I have seen this on their website the other day. I think it looks nice but I feel this watch could be really great or really bad. Quality is no question because I feel Tag makes amazing quality watches (at least in my opinion). The issue I feel is it will be realized as the bargain it is which is great finishing, great diving depths, clean looking GMT watch with the beloved pepsi style bezel all for a price that nothing is competing with for a similar option that has its own heritage and history. Or it will be seen as a copy of the Rolex pepsi GMT, which with its cyclops date, it can't help but to feel more than just inspired by the Rolex. Either way, good or bad perception, it is an amazing deal. I do not know the price but even if it was below 3k retail and less for grey market, it is a steal considering I feel no other company is giving another pepsi GMT option in this price range.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Bump. Anyone seen this watch in the wild. Haven't seen one in any local AD. Would love to pick one up.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

I actually tracked one down through Tag Heuer and ordered it. I will post pics and a review when I receive it.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Great looking forward to the review and pics!


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

It wasn't easy to find. Most AD's were telling me 4-6 weeks and they haven't hit the grey market yet. Tag Heuer USA had one left in stock.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

underpar said:


> It wasn't easy to find. Most AD's were telling me 4-6 weeks and they haven't hit the grey market yet. Tag Heuer USA had one left in stock.


 That is awesome. I am glad you were able to get it. And it sucks that nobody has come to the thread but I have noticed less and less people on the forum in general.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

I guess TH USA just sold out of this model again. Would love to get my hands on one but I don't think I'll ever be able to pay the MSRP price of it. really cant wait till this hits grey market so I can get one on a discount but looking at the demand, I feel it'll be quite a while till it hits grey market :s


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Should have it tomorrow AM...


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Just came in today. Its a significant piece at 43mm but I love the colors and it is very well balanced on the bracelet. . For reference my wrist is about 7.25".


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Awesome. You have to wear it a bit and then speak on it. Tag really makes nice quality watches so I am sure the fit and finish is top notch. I do plan on purchasing a Aquaracer again (use to have one but ran into problems), it is an amazing watch.


----------



## DrOctagon (Jul 30, 2012)

Cool watch. I got the black version. I'd like to see another company do multi-coloured ceramic bezel, we have the technology!

My worry with the pepsi bezel though was that it is a Rolex design and that it is made of steel rather than ceramic.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

DrOctagon said:


> Cool watch. I got the black version. I'd like to see another company do multi-coloured ceramic bezel, we have the technology!
> 
> My worry with the pepsi bezel though was that it is a Rolex design and that it is made of steel rather than ceramic.


I guess I don't care who came up with the color scheme. Companies copy each other. Rolex copied the Fifty Fathom with their Submariner. I look at it as the Tag bringing back the red/blue colored bezel from the from the Autavia in the 1960's.

I prefer aluminum bezels. Ceramic are too shiny. I prefer the dull look and, judging by the prices of the older Rolex sport models with aluminum bezels on the used market, I'd say a lot of people also prefer the look.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

Just had a delivery. Grey market, Spain via Chrono24. Ordered 29th July, turned up today Saved £579 so worth the wait

































Wears big and it's heavy


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

TonyPtingle said:


> Just had a delivery. Grey market, Spain via Chrono24. Ordered 29th July, turned up today Saved £579 so worth the wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You have to give us more than that buddy. This is the only thread that I have seen on the site talking about this model. What are all the things you are thinking? How does it compare to other watches in its range? I know the Aquaracer is a very unique line with its own pedigree, identity and history, but does its pepsi bezel and cyclops feel too close to being like other designs or does it have enough "Aquaracer" aesthetics to be its own beast? I really think this fills in a gap that is not filled for the price range and that is designing robust GMT watches that can handle a dip in the water and also have nice colors to be fun for casual. This watch literally can undercut what Rolex is offering and really step on their toes. Because there is a huge difference between say $2,600-2,800 retail vs ~$13,000+ retail (not sure the Rolex price but I know it is white gold and expensive)


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

It is nothing like a Rolex, I have the GMT Master II in black. It screams Aquaracer on the wrist. It's big and bold but not obnoxious. Probably not for anyone with wrists under 7" but that's just my opinion.

Bear in mind that both of us posted close up photos and the colors on this watch appear very bold in the photos, however on the wrist, the watch is a bit more subtle. I like the bracelet brushed. PCL's on this piece would be too much. I like the cyclops, however I have always liked them and most either love or hate them. They can be removed.

I had trouble sizing this watch just right and had almost given up and decided to flip it but found that it was just the weather. We are having hot days and cool nights here and I wasn't taking that into consideration. I'm really liking this watch now and will be keeping it.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

Rakumi said:


> You have to give us more than that buddy. This is the only thread that I have seen on the site talking about this model. What are all the things you are thinking? How does it compare to other watches in its range? I know the Aquaracer is a very unique line with its own pedigree, identity and history, but does its pepsi bezel and cyclops feel too close to being like other designs or does it have enough "Aquaracer" aesthetics to be its own beast? I really think this fills in a gap that is not filled for the price range and that is designing robust GMT watches that can handle a dip in the water and also have nice colors to be fun for casual. This watch literally can undercut what Rolex is offering and really step on their toes. Because there is a huge difference between say $2,600-2,800 retail vs ~$13,000+ retail (not sure the Rolex price but I know it is white gold and expensive)


Whoa, whoa. This post was literally within 10 mins of opening the package. Give me a week or so and i'll have a good idea.
Initial impressions though are good. Like underpar says, nothing like a rolex apart from the bezel colour and like you I prefer the link to the Autavia.
Actually, pretty much everything underpar says I agree with (except I don't own a rolex) anyway, need to resize the bracelet or swap it out. I'll come back when it's had a bit more wrist time.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

I do wish it had a ceramic bezel, but aluminum is perfectly reasonable at this price (especially given how much effort it takes Rolex to produce two-colour bezels). But, I really have trouble accepting the cyclops. I'm fine with it on a Rolex because "tradition," but it does nothing for me on an Aquaracer. It borders on deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

TonyPtingle said:


> Whoa, whoa. This post was literally within 10 mins of opening the package. Give me a week or so and i'll have a good idea. Initial impressions though are good. Like underpar says, nothing like a rolex apart from the bezel colour and like you I prefer the link to the Autavia. Actually, pretty much everything underpar says I agree with (except I don't own a rolex) anyway, need to resize the bracelet or swap it out. I'll come back when it's had a bit more wrist time.


 Lol, I know, I know.. not trying to rush you with your thoughts but its just funny that if you look for any thoughts on this watch online, you would think it does not exist. I even went to youtube and there is one 1min video just showing the product with no words. You two are our only source. I am glad to hear it feels like its own watch. The only thing that threw me off a bit, as another poster stated before me was the cyclops and if it worked with this piece. Beyond that, I am simply just a big fan of Tag Heuer and really like what they produce and I feel they undercut a lot of the competition by offering great designs and quality for way less than other brands. This might be one of the most desirable GMT watches for the year... or next year considering right now it seems to be a Unicorn. What is the retail on this puppy?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

underpar said:


> It is nothing like a Rolex, I have the GMT Master II in black. It screams Aquaracer on the wrist. It's big and bold but not obnoxious. Probably not for anyone with wrists under 7" but that's just my opinion. Bear in mind that both of us posted close up photos and the colors on this watch appear very bold in the photos, however on the wrist, the watch is a bit more subtle. I like the bracelet brushed. PCL's on this piece would be too much. I like the cyclops, however I have always liked them and most either love or hate them. They can be removed. I had trouble sizing this watch just right and had almost given up and decided to flip it but found that it was just the weather. We are having hot days and cool nights here and I wasn't taking that into consideration. I'm really liking this watch now and will be keeping it.


 Well I am glad you did not decide to flip it. Also, doesnt the Aquaracer line have micro adjust on the clasp? Like 3 holes if I am not mistaken so you should be fine if you have the right tool or paperclip on hand. Or at least they use to have micro adjust but I cant speak on this model. But this is really a watch worth keeping. It really does fill a gap. People in the watch community buy Seiko SKX's just to have a pepsi bezel color and that is not even the true intention of the multicolor (point being to designate night and day), so this really is kind of a big deal. To be honest, I am not even in the market for a new watch right now (just got a Carrera day date at the beginning of this month) and I promised myself when I do buy another it would be the Aquaracer WAY2110 (because I love this watch and use to own it), but I must say the idea of this GMT as a bargain to getting such a design with such quality for the price is causing the hunger (you know, the one that makes you make impulsive watch buys) to come again. To be able to say you have a pepsi GMT and it nolonger means strictly Rolex is kind of cool. And also knowing it is not just some no named brand. The Aquaracer is my favorite diver watch of all time. The reason being is because I am not a huge fan of the typical diver style (nothing wrong with it, just bores me) but they offer steel bezel (in the WAY line) with very polished surfaces which give it a very dressy style which just breaks the mold to me.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

Rakumi said:


> Lol, I know, I know.. not trying to rush you with your thoughts but its just funny that if you look for any thoughts on this watch online, you would think it does not exist. I even went to youtube and there is one 1min video just showing the product with no words. You two are our only source. I am glad to hear it feels like its own watch. The only thing that threw me off a bit, as another poster stated before me was the cyclops and if it worked with this piece. Beyond that, I am simply just a big fan of Tag Heuer and really like what they produce and I feel they undercut a lot of the competition by offering great designs and quality for way less than other brands. This might be one of the most desirable GMT watches for the year... or next year considering right now it seems to be a Unicorn. What is the retail on this puppy?


UK retail is £2150. Think US is $2650.

You're right, there's not a lot out there about this model.
I bought this on the basis of the Calibre 11 review, Hadn't seen it in the flesh but had wanted an Aquaracer for a while. Really happy with it. My 4th TH
These are my others









RE: the cyclops, it's not a new thing on Aquaracers is it?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

TonyPtingle said:


> UK retail is £2150. Think US is $2650. You're right, there's not a lot out there about this model. I bought this on the basis of the Calibre 11 review, Hadn't seen it in the flesh but had wanted an Aquaracer for a while. Really happy with it. My 4th TH These are my others
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It is not a new thing on Aquaracers but not all versions sport it. And for the versions that do, in my opinion they look so far from being like a Rolex that it does not feel like it is biting the style. But being that the only other company to do a pepsi GMT was Rolex (not that they own the style or anything), it is not an easy task to pull off the cyclops and not feel it is... pushing very close. But it seems they did a good job. Nice Tag Heuer collection by the way.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

They just haven't released many to the US yet. None of the AD's have seen them yet and a few I called said they could only order them and hope to have them in 4-8 weeks. Tag Heuer USA told me they were back ordered then put me on hold for 10 minutes and came back that they had one in stock so I grabbed it. I had called one of the popular grey market dealers and they told me they wouldn't even guess as to when but said it could be months.

My point is, there will be more out there on this watch once it hits the market. I'm guessing it will be quite popular, being a GMT model Aquaracer with Pepsi bezel.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

And I don't know why some people hate the cyclops so much. Being in my 40's and needing reading glasses now, I appreciate it. I could not read the date without it so I'm guessing those who hate are under the age of 40. Sooner or later you will all be wishing for the cyclops if you want to read the date feature of your watch.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

underpar said:


> And I don't know why some people hate the cyclops so much. Being in my 40's and needing reading glasses now, I appreciate it. I could not read the date without it so I'm guessing those who hate are under the age of 40. Sooner or later you will all be wishing for the cyclops if you want to read the date feature of your watch.


 Just know is somebody says they do not like the idea of the cyclops, it has nothing to do with function. It is more so aesthetics. And sometimes it is not even that, it is just the idea that Rolex has almost made claim to it that sometimes it is hard for some models to pull it off without seeming like it is trying to mimic. Not saying that Rolex owns cyclops lenses but you get what I mean. But I think for what a person gets with this model, little things that a person may not like as much can be overlooked. I think it is a neat looking model.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking at pics of the Rolex cyclops it gives a bigger field of view, you can see the numerals and the date window surround. TH just the numerals. Just been reading a magazine article on the new Sea Dweller and apparently Rolex enthusiasts were up in arns over the inclusion of a cyclops on that model.

Found another review for Rakumi
https://www.escapementmagazine.com/articles/articlestag-heuer-aquaracer-calibre-7-gmt-html.html/


> TAG Heuer has once again housed its Calibre 7 GMT movement in another new timepiece and, in my opinion, it is probably the finest iteration to date.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

TonyPtingle said:


> Looking at pics of the Rolex cyclops it gives a bigger field of view, you can see the numerals and the date window surround. TH just the numerals. Just been reading a magazine article on the new Sea Dweller and apparently Rolex enthusiasts were up in arns over the inclusion of a cyclops on that model. Found another review for Rakumi https://www.escapementmagazine.com/articles/articlestag-heuer-aquaracer-calibre-7-gmt-html.html/


 Yeah, they were bothered at the Sea Dweller because nobody likes change. Lol. Just how it is sometimes. Thanks, going to check out the review now.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> And I don't know why some people hate the cyclops so much. Being in my 40's and needing reading glasses now, I appreciate it. I could not read the date without it so I'm guessing those who hate are under the age of 40. Sooner or later you will all be wishing for the cyclops if you want to read the date feature of your watch.


I'm your age, but admittedly I can still read the date just fine. That said, as Rakumi noted, it's not about function but about looks. I think it's ugly. It's a clear plastic wart on the smooth crystal of the watch, and that does nothing for me. Is there _anyone _who finds that a cyclops improves the appearance of a watch?

I don't think it's about function for most watch brands. I think they just realise that people associate the cyclops with Rolex, and therefore they associate it with a quality watch. Tag puts the cyclops on mechanical Aquaracers but not on the quartzes -- they literally use it as a way to indicate a higher-end watch, even though it probably costs an extra nickel to add it. That just strikes me as as a false effort to express quality, and that effort is based entirely on perceptions about Rolexes. I admit, that kind of forced association is distasteful.

But, I probably wouldn't mind if the end result were pretty (like the Pepsi bezel, for example). Mostly, I just think cyclopses are ugly.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Likestheshiny said:


> I think they just realise that people associate the cyclops with Rolex, and therefore they associate it with a quality watch. Tag puts the cyclops on mechanical Aquaracers but not on the quartzes -- they literally use it as a way to indicate a higher-end watch.


I'm not sure that's it exactly.
I've always seen it is being a "feature" ; something that you can roll out on a list of specs.

Tbe casual buyer generally operates on the basis that more specs equal more watch so a long spec list is an easy way to sell a watch for more money.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

drunken monkey said:


> I'm not sure that's it exactly. I've always seen it is being a "feature" ; something that you can roll out on a list of specs. Tbe casual buyer generally operates on the basis that more specs equal more watch so a long spec list is an easy way to sell a watch for more money.


 I have to agree with Likestheshining. It has a strong tie to Rolex and that is how the majority of the public would see it. I do not completely dislike it. I love it on the Rolex Datejust, just part of the charm and package being that the watch is all about a perceived luxury status and all about the date. But I do not like it on the Submariner much but accept it as so because it is kind of a "Rolex" thing. To the masses, it is probably perceived as a quality bump based on the history of the brand it is most associated with.


----------



## pop4 (Jul 10, 2015)

Saw the Aquaracer Pepsi GMT on display as I walked past the TAG Heuer store in Melbourne this afternoon. Not personally interested in the piece myself, but just looking at it as displayed through the window, it looked every bit of its 43mm diameter.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

Swapped out the bracelet


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Likestheshiny said:


> I'm your age, but admittedly I can still read the date just fine. That said, as Rakumi noted, it's not about function but about looks. I think it's ugly. It's a clear plastic wart on the smooth crystal of the watch, and that does nothing for me. Is there _anyone _who finds that a cyclops improves the appearance of a watch?
> 
> I don't think it's about function for most watch brands. I think they just realise that people associate the cyclops with Rolex, and therefore they associate it with a quality watch. Tag puts the cyclops on mechanical Aquaracers but not on the quartzes -- they literally use it as a way to indicate a higher-end watch, even though it probably costs an extra nickel to add it. That just strikes me as as a false effort to express quality, and that effort is based entirely on perceptions about Rolexes. I admit, that kind of forced association is distasteful.
> 
> But, I probably wouldn't mind if the end result were pretty (like the Pepsi bezel, for example). Mostly, I just think cyclopses are ugly.


First, they can be removed easily.

Second, nobody is going to notice it on your wrist. We live in a world of close up photos on these forums where everyone pays attention to things that nobody will ever notice while you wear it.

Finally, everyone copies everyone. Rolex copied the Fifty Fathom with their Submariner. Who cares. I don't know the motivation for the cyclops, all I know is I didn't mind them before I needed them to see the date and I appreciate them now.


----------



## NorsCraig (Sep 25, 2017)

I did get the Pepsi GMT after the formula 1 GMT. Worlds apart the Pepsi is far superior and I love wearing it. Accurate good looking and good to wear. Buy if you can.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

I know that it is just blind luck but after 7 days, mine has only gained 4 seconds.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

underpar said:


> I know that it is just blind luck but after 7 days, mine has only gained 4 seconds.


Almost 6 days and gained 8 seconds. First time I've ever checked, only after seeing your post


----------



## doralamer (Jun 3, 2015)

is it out?


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

anyone knows when TH will have them back in stock?


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

The AD's around here were telling me end of October to mid-November. Grey markets were saying several months. I contact TH USA and see if they can source one or put you on a wait list. They will have them first.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

There's 7 on chrono24, all in Europe though


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

just contacted TH USA, they said 4-6 weeks so hopefully by end of october. they said they didnt realize the demand for that model was so big so I guess they'll have more on their supply next month.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

Mate of mine saw one in an AD last week, UK


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

They apparently released them earlier in the UK. A large AD near my house said they get several calls a week for this particular model.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

underpar said:


> They apparently released them earlier in the UK. A large AD near my house said they get several calls a week for this particular model.


That must make us the cool kids then b-)


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Rakumi said:


> I have seen this on their website the other day. I think it looks nice but I feel this watch could be really great or really bad. Quality is no question because I feel Tag makes amazing quality watches (at least in my opinion). The issue I feel is it will be realized as the bargain it is which is great finishing, great diving depths, clean looking GMT watch with the beloved pepsi style bezel all for a price that nothing is competing with for a similar option that has its own heritage and history. Or it will be seen as a copy of the Rolex pepsi GMT, which with its cyclops date, it can't help but to feel more than just inspired by the Rolex. Either way, good or bad perception, it is an amazing deal. I do not know the price but even if it was below 3k retail and less for grey market, it is a steal considering I feel no other company is giving another pepsi GMT option in this price range.


I must agree on the Rolex inspiration... too similar.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

anonymousmoose said:


> I must agree on the Rolex inspiration... too similar.


Inspiration, maybe. Too similar? Nope.
Indices, hands, case, bezel shape, text on the dial, all different.
Sorry, but this watch stands on it's own.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Saw one of these last week in Dublin. It is a stunning watch. Definitely not something you'll get bored with.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Skim_Milk said:


> Saw one of these last week in Dublin. It is a stunning watch. Definitely not something you'll get bored with.


Heading to Dublin in November and was thinking of picking this up as a present to myself!!! Good to know it was there!!


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

Happy with this


----------



## bunt (Jan 18, 2012)

NorsCraig said:


> I did get the Pepsi GMT after the formula 1 GMT. Worlds apart the Pepsi is far superior and I love wearing it. Accurate good looking and good to wear. Buy if you can.
> View attachment 12533571


I know it's different strokes for different folks, but I really like the F1 GMT (the pepsi AR is very nice too). The F1 is smaller, lighter and fits my 6.5" wrist very nicely. The clasp totally sucks though.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

just a heads up, this model is back up on sale at TH's site. I finally pulled the trigger and just ordered mine. definitely won't wait till it's sold out again this time.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

duffin123456 said:


> just a heads up, this model is back up on sale at TH's site. I finally pulled the trigger and just ordered mine. definitely won't wait till it's sold out again this time.


Going to the TH page from the link posted in this thread in August it was priced at $2650. TH's site now has it at $3200. Maybe we should ease up on demand or TH may raise it to $4K for Christmas.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

maylebox said:


> Going to the TH page from the link posted in this thread in August it was priced at $2650. TH's site now has it at $3200. Maybe we should ease up on demand or TH may raise it to $4K for Christmas.


couldn't find the price at TH page right now. I paid $2650 for it this morning, soon after the page was taken down and when it was back up the price has disappeared for me and instead it says "Not Available Online". weird.


----------



## Norm S (Nov 24, 2013)

maybe its just me but the 6 and 9 markers being larger than the 12 bothers me.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

bunt said:


> I know it's different strokes for different folks, but I really like the F1 GMT (the pepsi AR is very nice too). The F1 is smaller, lighter and fits my 6.5" wrist very nicely. The clasp totally sucks though.


 This is the only issue with the the F1 line. It would have been my first luxury watch but the clasp is more than I can handle. So I went with the Aquaracer as my first luxury watch. I really do not know why Tag does that with the F1 because besides that, it is a killer watch for a great price. I love that it is race inspired as well. I think Tag should stop making low to high segments and just make equal but different.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

As for the price, maybe it would be better to wait till grey market. It should drop considerable to about $1800.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Just seen it on Chrono24 for just under $2k.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

TonyPtingle said:


> Almost 6 days and gained 8 seconds. First time I've ever checked, only after seeing your post


15 days with this watch and it has only gained 10 seconds!


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Will have mine on Tuesday.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

just received mine last thursday. my first impression of this watch is heavy, like panerai with bracelet kind-of heavy. I also own a 2015 41mm blue aquaracer which was the heaviest watch in my collection for about 2 years, up until this watch arrived. now it's the heaviest in my collection, which I think is the only downside of this watch. I like the 43mm size but that's just because I have a 8.5' wrist. I understand how the 43mm size turn some people with smaller wrist off. it really has a huge wrist presence, even on my wrist. definitely a big and bold watch.

as everyone else mentioned here, it doesn't feel like a rolex homage. from the feel, look, functionality, everything, it can stands out of its own. If anything, to me it just feels like the regular 43mm aquaracer except with cooler looking bezel. I haven't timed the accuracy with my timegrapher yet but so far it keeps accurate time out of the box. I wished it has a ceramic bezel though but I understand that if they were to go on that route, this could easily be a $4k watch instead since even rolex still having difficulties crafting pepsi colors in ceramic bezel. contrary to the majority, I actually really like the cyclops on this watch though. I think it adds a really nice aesthetic to the watch. 

I really wished they use the regular aquaracer second hand for this watch though but they use it for the GMT hand instead and use the quartz aquaracer second hand as the running second hand which I think looks really off especially with pepsi bezel. 

I will post pics later.


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

duffin123456 said:


> just received mine last thursday. my first impression of this watch is heavy, like panerai with bracelet kind-of heavy. I also own a 2015 41mm blue aquaracer which was the heaviest watch in my collection for about 2 years, up until this watch arrived. now it's the heaviest in my collection, which I think is the only downside of this watch. I like the 43mm size but that's just because I have a 8.5' wrist. I understand how the 43mm size turn some people with smaller wrist off. it really has a huge wrist presence, even on my wrist. definitely a big and bold watch.
> 
> as everyone else mentioned here, it doesn't feel like a rolex homage. from the feel, look, functionality, everything, it can stands out of its own. If anything, to me it just feels like the regular 43mm aquaracer except with cooler looking bezel. I haven't timed the accuracy with my timegrapher yet but so far it keeps accurate time out of the box. I wished it has a ceramic bezel though but I understand that if they were to go on that route, this could easily be a $4k watch instead since even rolex still having difficulties crafting pepsi colors in ceramic bezel. contrary to the majority, I actually really like the cyclops on this watch though. I think it adds a really nice aesthetic to the watch.
> 
> ...


Great to hear you are loving it. Can you post couple of wrist shots? The face and the side.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

duffin123456 said:


> just received mine last thursday. my first impression of this watch is heavy, like panerai with bracelet kind-of heavy. I also own a 2015 41mm blue aquaracer which was the heaviest watch in my collection for about 2 years, up until this watch arrived. now it's the heaviest in my collection, which I think is the only downside of this watch. I like the 43mm size but that's just because I have a 8.5' wrist. I understand how the 43mm size turn some people with smaller wrist off. it really has a huge wrist presence, even on my wrist. definitely a big and bold watch.
> 
> as everyone else mentioned here, it doesn't feel like a rolex homage. from the feel, look, functionality, everything, it can stands out of its own. If anything, to me it just feels like the regular 43mm aquaracer except with cooler looking bezel. I haven't timed the accuracy with my timegrapher yet but so far it keeps accurate time out of the box. I wished it has a ceramic bezel though but I understand that if they were to go on that route, this could easily be a $4k watch instead since even rolex still having difficulties crafting pepsi colors in ceramic bezel. contrary to the majority, I actually really like the cyclops on this watch though. I think it adds a really nice aesthetic to the watch.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your pics. It is a significant piece, however the size shouldn't bother too many. If you look at the pics I posted on the 2nd page of this post you will see it fits fine on my wrist which is just under 7.5".

Clearly it was designed to be a big and bold watch so bear that in mind when purchasing.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

For reference: my wrist is 8.5'


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

duffin123456 said:


> For reference: my wrist is 8.5'
> View attachment 12568691
> View attachment 12568693


 I see in the photo you have another Aquaracer. Do you feel they kind of absorb the same wrist time?


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

Rakumi said:


> I see in the photo you have another Aquaracer. Do you feel they kind of absorb the same wrist time?


to be honest, I wear the older aquaracer more often just because it's lighter on my wrist. The new one looks very appealing cosmetically. it's probably what I always wanted a modern pepsi GMT to look like lookwise, but I probably wore them like a total of 8 hours max since I got it last week just because it's a very heavy watch. I wish they'd size down to 41mm and provide option with rubber strap for the v2 model (if there'll ever be one). I don't know. for me I'm really torn into liking vs selling this watch just because comfort is an important factor for me and in my opinion this watch is way more uncomfortable to wear compared to its 41 mm predecessor. BUT on the other hand, this watch looks SUPER SEXY as well. so really, I don't know. maybe I'll report back after the honeymoon phase is over.


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's a side-by-side comparison with 41mm aquaracer.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes just got mine about an hour ago.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

It is a massive improvement over the F1 I had. The bracelet is as a watch of this price should be. Heavy but it has presence on the wrist. Looks wise it is fantastic. Enough differences to not be a Rolex copy. It’s a lovely model and Tag have done a good job with it.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

OmegaSMPMan said:


> It is a massive improvement over the F1 I had. The bracelet is as a watch of this price should be. Heavy but it has presence on the wrist. Looks wise it is fantastic. Enough differences to not be a Rolex copy. It's a lovely model and Tag have done a good job with it.


 Congratulations and glad you are enjoying it already.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

duffin123456 said:


> to be honest, I wear the older aquaracer more often just because it's lighter on my wrist. The new one looks very appealing cosmetically. it's probably what I always wanted a modern pepsi GMT to look like lookwise, but I probably wore them like a total of 8 hours max since I got it last week just because it's a very heavy watch. I wish they'd size down to 41mm and provide option with rubber strap for the v2 model (if there'll ever be one). I don't know. for me I'm really torn into liking vs selling this watch just because comfort is an important factor for me and in my opinion this watch is way more uncomfortable to wear compared to its 41 mm predecessor. BUT on the other hand, this watch looks SUPER SEXY as well. so really, I don't know. maybe I'll report back after the honeymoon phase is over.


 I would suggest maybe buy a rubber strap on amazon. I bought a 2 pack rubber strap for my 20mm lug watches the other day and it happen to be pretty good quality. I think a rubber strap will drop the weight considerably and should make it very comfortable on the wrist. Also it would make the watch feel that much more different from your other Aquaracer. Give it a try before you consider selling the watch.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Rakumi said:


> Congratulations and glad you are enjoying it already.


Thanks Rakumi


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

duffin123456 said:


> Rakumi said:
> 
> 
> > I see in the photo you have another Aquaracer. Do you feel they kind of absorb the same wrist time?
> ...


SEXY is what describes this watch best.


----------



## TonyPtingle (Sep 9, 2013)

underpar said:


> SEXY is what describes this watch best.


Yep


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Mine has been on my wrist for nearly 2 weeks. Loving it.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

About 4 months in I still love this piece. I bought a new Breitling last week but for my company Christmas party tonight I passed up the Breitling for the Pepsi Aquaracer and had several compliments on it. Its still running at +2 seconds/week!!


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

I have worn mine pretty much everyday since I got it in October. It is on par with my Omega Seamaster on quality. It is big but it doesn’t wear big. My wrist size is under 7” and it looks good and not ridiculous. Overall a striking watch and Tag have done a brilliant job with this one.


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice looking, but at 43mm seems to be too big; I'm looking at the 41mm black bezel version (Boutique exclusive) myself.


----------



## Alberta Bound (May 20, 2012)

If you are looking for a dive strap with a deployment clasp try a Bonetto Cinturini. Great price and I have been loving mine. Super comfortable and I really like the look. I have the 43 mm Aquaracer and went with the 22mm strap and it fits like a glove


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

OmegaSMPMan said:


> Yes just got mine about an hour ago.


I didn't realize you had one of these, I have the black cal. 5 three hand model in 41mm and have worn it since early November last year every day. They are very well done.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Ard said:


> I didn't realize you had one of these, I have the black cal. 5 three hand model in 41mm and have worn it since early November last year every day. They are very well done.


 Hey ARD, yeah living the aqua racer line. So much bang for your buck. How is Boss?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

OmegaSMPMan said:


> Hey ARD, yeah living the aqua racer line. So much bang for your buck. How is Boss?


Boss is doing well and we're getting ready for a trip to the cabin. He rides in a well insulated large dog crate on the freight sled. The freight sled is 14 feet long and rides super smooth so he gets a nice ride. It's 75 miles with me pulling the sled with a snowmachine just to get there so we'll be gone for a few weeks. I'll try to remember to post you a couple pictures via PM when we return.

Yeah, the new Aquaracer line has finally cracked the ceiling that existed over them. I was able recently compare mine side by side to some other brands which cost a bit more, I was able to walk away feeling very good about my choice here.


----------



## dbrando (Sep 2, 2016)

Just bought this off a fellow member and I absolutely love it!

I wasn't even considering a watch purchase, at this time, but when I saw it, I knew I had to have it.

That Pepsi bezel, man... there aren't too many options when it comes to that. Either super high end with the obvious Rolex GMT Master. Or something like a Seiko. All great choices but it was nice to have something in between by a solid brand.

I know some ding it because of the Rolex association. Which is fair. After all, it's got the GMT, the cyclops, and, of course, the highly desirable Pepsi bezel. Which, from what I understand, Rolex was the first to do. Like in all industries and consumer goods, though, the first doesn't (nor shouldn't) mean they can be the only.

Despite all this, the TAG more than holds its own with its modern and sporty design. At the end of the day, it's still just an Aquaracer...just a variation of the same theme. With all its signature elements.

So to a causal observer, it will be a fun and intriguing looking watch. To the watch enthusiast, the comparisons will be inevitable. Either way, anything that prompts discussion/sparks a reaction is a positive to me.

As for size, at 43mm, I think it works fine on my girly, under 7" wrist. It definitely feels bigger than my same sized IWC Pilot Chrono. And commands more of a presence as a result.

So glad I got this!


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Ard said:


> Boss is doing well and we're getting ready for a trip to the cabin. He rides in a well insulated large dog crate on the freight sled. The freight sled is 14 feet long and rides super smooth so he gets a nice ride. It's 75 miles with me pulling the sled with a snowmachine just to get there so we'll be gone for a few weeks. I'll try to remember to post you a couple pictures via PM when we return.
> 
> Yeah, the new Aquaracer line has finally cracked the ceiling that existed over them. I was able recently compare mine side by side to some other brands which cost a bit more, I was able to walk away feeling very good about my choice here.
> 
> View attachment 12837731


Great Watch ARD. I cannot speak highly enough of them. Sounds like you and Boss are off on an adventure. Please do PM me if you get time.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

If weight is a issue try it on a mesh bracelet.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

fskywalker said:


> Nice looking, but at 43mm seems to be too big; I'm looking at the 41mm black bezel version (Boutique exclusive) myself.


Here is the new to me GMT 41mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

PM if interested as I may be selling my GMT Pepsi, unexpected bill to pay which is life.


----------



## bjornvil (Feb 14, 2018)

Can anybody who owns this watch tell me how the GMT hand functions. Does it have a jumping hour hand like the GMT Master and the Omega Seamaster or does the GMT hand adjust independently, and does it jump hour to hour? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timev0id (Jun 19, 2016)

bjornvil said:


> Can anybody who owns this watch tell me how the GMT hand functions. Does it have a jumping hour hand like the GMT Master and the Omega Seamaster or does the GMT hand adjust independently, and does it jump hour to hour?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


It's basically a standard ETA GMT movement. It's not like Rolex GMT where you can wind the quickset hourhand forward and backwards and date will follow over to next date and back and forth.

ETA have a quickset date in one direction and an second timezone in other direction and none of them effect eachother.

Date will only change in position 3 while moving main hour hand over midnight. Or in position 2 wind anti clockwise.

http://watchbase.com/tag-heuer/caliber/calibre-7-twin-time

https://www.tagheuer.com/sites/default/files/2017-04/EI2332-4_EN_6.pdf

I just checked the manual at tag.....

"AUTOMATIC GMT WATCH* The GMT function shows the time in a second time zone, by means of a second hour hand and a 24-hour display on the dial. a) The following changes can be made while maintaining the local time: Manual rewinding With the crown in position 1 you can wind your watch manually by turning several times the crown clockwise. Rapid correction of the date and second time-zone Pull out the crown to position 2 and turn it anti-clockwise to advance the date. Set the second time-zone by turning the crown clockwise. Position the GMT hand at the required hour on the 24-hour dial. N.B.: You can only adjust the second-time zone by full hours, and not 30 minutes time difference. b) Changing local time: Pull out the crown to position 3 and turn it in either direction to set local time. Important: please remember to ALWAYS push the crown back to position 1 and screw it into position 0, if your watch has a screw-in crown. *According to model"


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Daaamn that watch oooks good?

I love how you’re looking at watches on the computer while you oook at your watch. Reminds me of me 😂


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

I sold mine to this member a month ago and missed it so much I just picked up another one. Mostly because my wife told me it was her favorite of all the watches I have owned...and that's a lot of watches!



dbrando said:


> Just bought this off a fellow member and I absolutely love it!
> 
> I wasn't even considering a watch purchase, at this time, but when I saw it, I knew I had to have it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dbrando (Sep 2, 2016)

^ Thank you for your sacrifice! I haven't stopped wearing it since...and it's my wife's new favorite as well! I am so smitten with it every day.

It's in good hands but congrats on your re-purchase!


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

dbrando said:


> ^ Thank you for your sacrifice! I haven't stopped wearing it since...and it's my wife's new favorite as well! I am so smitten with it every day.
> 
> It's in good hands but congrats on your re-purchase!


I just wasn't wearing it when I had it but have since sold off a few other similar watches and feel like I will wear those colors more now.


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

looks somewhat nice, and once again, TAG lives up to its billing as a company that needs to copy other brands to survive. there will only be one and only Pepsi GMT, and that is the Rolex 16710. And yes, there is a difference. The Rolex keeps going UP in price, while this TAG will keep going down in price , as all TAGS do.
My apologies, do not mean to troll, and offend, as I do have a carrera racing 1887 all black. I used to be a HUGE TAG wearer, but their product lines and quality have completely gone down.
Imagine offering a Formula 1 QUARTZ with a RONDA movement for $2000 that can be bought for $200.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminox-Me...bber-Watch-A-8832-MI-/332377461272?rmvSB=true

would you pay hundreds for a movement like this?

i sold all my TAGS ( including the Aqua Racer, whose design seems to change EVERY 6 months) and now it looks like a line without an identity.
and lets not talk about the Carrera line, where the movements range froma CALIBER 5 ( used to be in Aquarcer) to a CAL 16 *( same movt offered in Formula one)
where is the difference?
its become a mall watch, and far distant contender to any premium watch brand. It has targeted a niche in the market ( i dont know what that is) and hopefully, they keep that niche
And sorry, Chris Hemsworth nor the soccer player nor God Forbid, Nishiokori nor jeremy Lin ( seriously, you signed up Jeremy Lin to endorse your watch??) is going to save the image


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

jeffgo888 said:


> looks somewhat nice, and once again, TAG lives up to its billing as a company that needs to copy other brands to survive. there will only be one and only Pepsi GMT, and that is the Rolex 16710. And yes, there is a difference.


Let's not forget that the Rolex Submariner is a copy of the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. That, good sir, is a fact.

Rolex and Tag are both mega-marketed, mass produced brands that are separated only by opinions.

For the record, I own one of each brand.


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

underpar said:


> Let's not forget that the Rolex Submariner is a copy of the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. That, good sir, is a fact.
> 
> Rolex and Tag are both mega-marketed, mass produced brands that are separated only by opinions.
> 
> For the record, I own one of each brand.


Separated ONLY by opinions, yea, and lets not forget, THOUSANDS of dollars apart separation as well.
and lets not forget, that a 10 year old Rolex SUB costs thousands more, than a 1 year old TAG. PLUS, lets not forget the DEPRECIATION factor, that TAG suffers severely once its worn by one day.
Opinions, not only, but $$ speaks .

Ambassadors for Rolex: James Cameron, Roger Federer ( Nuff said)
Ambass: for TAG: Thor ( wow) , Nishikori ( again WOW), jeremy lin ( DOuyble wow), Sharapova( at least long legs)

That , good sir, is a fact


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

fskywalker said:


> Here is the new to me GMT 41mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That GMT is awesome! Love the colors.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

jeffgo888 said:


> Separated ONLY by opinions, yea, and lets not forget, THOUSANDS of dollars apart separation as well.
> and lets not forget, that a 10 year old Rolex SUB costs thousands more, than a 1 year old TAG. PLUS, lets not forget the DEPRECIATION factor, that TAG suffers severely once its worn by one day.
> Opinions, not only, but $$ speaks .
> 
> ...


Let's not forget Tom Brady is a Tag ambassador but that just reinforces that fact that they are both mega-marketed, mass produced brands. They are just both steel and artificial jewels. If you think Rolex is a high end watch, you are mistaken. Not even close.

The fact that Tudor (Rolex owned) has their BB with an in-house movement for about $3500 should make every Rolex Sub owner realize that they paid about $5000 too much for their watch.

So slow your roll, Rolex ripped off Blancpain and the rest is history. It's a copy-cat league my man.


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

underpar said:


> Let's not forget Tom Brady is a Tag ambassador but that just reinforces that fact that they are both mega-marketed, mass produced brands. They are just both steel and artificial jewels. If you think Rolex is a high end watch, you are mistaken. Not even close.
> 
> The fact that Tudor (Rolex owned) has their BB with an in-house movement for about $3500 should make every Rolex Sub owner realize that they paid about $5000 too much for their watch.
> 
> So slow your roll, Rolex ripped off Blancpain and the rest is history. It's a copy-cat league my man.


1). You didnt pay $5000 more if the watch INCREASES in value, not decrease, like TAG. You buy a TAG for $2000 or $3000, 6 months later, you can't even get 70% of the price for it.
Like I said, a SUB increases in value, year after year, this is a fact. if I paid $6000 for a SUb and 3 years later its worth $8000, how did I pay too much for it? Its a solid investment, period.
You get your money back, and more. This is the SOLE reason Rolex stands above. Can the same be said for TAG? Guess not.

2). Rolex is not high end? I paid $8000 for my Hulk 2 years ago, and now its selling for $10,000. Not High end enough? Fine with me, ill take "LOW END" Rolex any day of the week.

3). You can dispute all you want, TAG quality is plain abominable, its undisputable. They only have them to blame. They targetted the mall crowd, and this is exactly what they get. 
Rolex quality is reflected in its sale prices, again this is undisputable. I don't see a 20 year old TAG selling for $15,000 or even $20k. Meanwhile, Paul Newman's Daytona sold for astronomical amounts...


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

jeffgo888 said:


> 1). You didnt pay $5000 more if the watch INCREASES in value, not decrease, like TAG. You buy a TAG for $2000 or $3000, 6 months later, you can't even get 70% of the price for it.
> Like I said, a SUB increases in value, year after year, this is a fact. if I paid $6000 for a SUb and 3 years later its worth $8000, how did I pay too much for it? Its a solid investment, period.
> You get your money back, and more. This is the SOLE reason Rolex stands above. Can the same be said for TAG? Guess not.
> 
> ...


They increase in price every year because Rolex continues to increase the price every year. Trust me, the price of surgical steel isn't increasing at that rate. I bought my GMT II during the recession in 2008 for $3500. I would never pay the going rate of $8000 now.

If a Rolex is worth $8000 to you great, but that doesn't mean it's really worth $8000. A Sub costs less than $700 to produce. The rest of the wholesale price is to cover the most expensive marketing campaign in the industry. It is just another mass produced watch and not even considered in the discussion when it comes to the exclusive watch brands. If you think an $8k or even $25k Rolex is considered a high end time piece by a Horologist, you're crazy. Your Submariner is a Chevrolet in the timepiece world.

I'm not here to defend Tag on any level but you sure seem to have a problem with them. (You have one listed in your signature, BTW) They are also a mass produced, mega-marketed brand that, like Rolex, is not worth the retail price. But, unlike Rolex, you can buy them at a reasonable price and they are good looking, quality watches. I don't buy a watch simply for the price I could sell it for, that's absurd.


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

underpar said:


> They increase in price every year because Rolex continues to increase the price every year. Trust me, the price of surgical steel isn't increasing at that rate. I bought my GMT II during the recession in 2008 for $3500. I would never pay the going rate of $8000 now.
> 
> If a Rolex is worth $8000 to you great, but that doesn't mean it's really worth $8000. A Sub costs less than $700 to produce. The rest of the wholesale price is to cover the most expensive marketing campaign in the industry. It is just another mass produced watch and not even considered in the discussion when it comes to the exclusive watch brands. If you think an $8k or even $25k Rolex is considered a high end time piece by a Horologist, you're crazy. Your Submariner is a Chevrolet in the timepiece world.
> 
> I'm not here to defend Tag on any level but you sure seem to have a problem with them. (You have one listed in your signature, BTW) They are also a mass produced, mega-marketed brand that, like Rolex, is not worth the retail price. But, unlike Rolex, you can buy them at a reasonable price and they are good looking, quality watches. I don't buy a watch simply for the price I could sell it for, that's absurd.


1). a sub costs less than $700 to produce? do you have the facts or document to support this?
2) Rolex increases the price, and people continue to buy it. Resale value continues to go up. 
3). A chevrolet that increased in value every year? hmmm,, since when in the universe does a Chevrolet go up in price? And if James Cameron, Tom Hanks, Federer, Sylvia Earle all endorse and wear Rolex, it must REALLY be a GOOD chevrolet.

4). TAG is a good looking , quality watch. hmm, ok.

Bottom line, no merchandise is EVER worth ANY price, it is ALWAYS what its worth to the buyer. But once again, the fact remains. NO Matter how Good looking TAG watches are, their resale value continues to go down like a tank in the ocean. Its abominable. You can buy anything good looking for all you want, but the fact again remains: You buy quality, and TAG's resale value clearly indicates the quality is below par. The market speaks for itself. Not me.

I have 4 Rolexes, and there is not a day that goes by that I am happy that I got them. They ALL have gone up in value. Say waht you will, but money in my pocket ( if i EVER need to sell them), is a sign of a good investment. granted, you dont buy a watch as an invest, but, if i was buying an item, knowing that I cazn get it sold for the same price or more, that I paid for it, is why Rolex stands above the rest.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

jeffgo888 said:


> 1). a sub costs less than $700 to produce? do you have the facts or document to support this?
> 2) Rolex increases the price, and people continue to buy it. Resale value continues to go up.
> 3). A chevrolet that increased in value every year? hmmm,, since when in the universe does a Chevrolet go up in price? And if James Cameron, Tom Hanks, Federer, Sylvia Earle all endorse and wear Rolex, it must REALLY be a GOOD chevrolet.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your Fifty Fathoms knock off.

And those people you mention get PAID to wear Rolex...paid by the profit margins you provided.


----------



## jeffgo888 (Jun 13, 2013)

underpar said:


> Congratulations on your Fifty Fathoms knock off.
> 
> And those people you mention get PAID to wear Rolex...paid by the profit margins you provided.


JCameron has been wearing Rolexes for 20+ years, Federer more than 10 years. As a celebrity miilionaire, they do get paid, sure, but at the same time, they LOVE their watches.
federer shows his Day Date and Datejust when he won his 15th Wimbledon title. Get PAID? Ha! To wear something you love and get paid, sure, why not?
i am SURE Cameron and Federer HATE WEARING ROLEX so much. I am sure they think Rolex is a POS, and they ONLY wear cox they get paid, they do sure need the money..

Profit margins? Yes, and Tom Brady and Thor does NOT get paid by the profit margin you paid for? Tom Brady sure LOVES HIS Tag Heuer Connected....who would not want a TAG Heuer with an Android Operating system? lololol.


----------



## dbrando (Sep 2, 2016)

^ this whole debate kind of speaks to the point I made in my original post about this watch....in that, it sparks a reaction. Gets people talking. As much as jeff argues against TAG, he took a lot of time out of his day to do so. Good or bad, I'd rather have that than a watch that is like wallpaper and flys under the radar.

Anyway, I get that from a branding/cache perspective, TAG is not in the same league as Rolex. I don't think they try to be. I'd liken them to an Acura (near luxury) and Rolex a Mercedes. Still sporty, upscale, but for sure not as exclusive (by design). 

Both brands, to underpars point, are nowhere near a McLaren (Patek, etc). 

Both brands copy/have copied others. 

Both brands are mass produced hunks of metal.

Both brands are great at marketing to their respective target markets.

That said, Rolex is indeed one of the most valuable brands in the world (#69 on Forbes 2017 list). That comes at a premium with better resale value, no question...Just as Lawyer A may have the same experience and credentials as Lawyer B..but if Lawyer A has been on the Top 10 Lawyer list year after year....your going to pay more for Lawyer A's services. 

I love and respect Rolex. But I have to say, getting this watch has given me a newfound appreciation for TAG as well.


----------



## matt. (Jun 15, 2011)

duffin123456 said:


> Here's a side-by-side comparison with 41mm aquaracer.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12570327&stc=1&d=1507660008"]
> 
> 
> ...


Man, the Pepsi looks like it could eat the 41mm for a snack. I have a 6.5" wrist and comfortably wear a 41mm aquaracer. I don't think I could pull off the Pepsi GMT.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

I love the new Tag Heuer Pepsi GMT. I'm getting the itch to buy one.


----------



## REPPIN (Mar 12, 2008)

I too am also itching for one of these bad boys. I love the looks.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

underpar said:


> Let's not forget that the Rolex Submariner is a copy of the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. That, good sir, is a fact.
> 
> Rolex and Tag are both mega-marketed, mass produced brands that are separated only by opinions.
> 
> For the record, I own one of each brand.


The Rolex Submariner was based on the Rolex Turnograph, WHICH CAME OUT A FULL YEAR BEFORE THE FIFTY FANTHOMS. THAT GOOD SIR IS A FACT.

We know what happened to Blancpain after introducing the FF, bankruptcy until it was recently resurrected.

Don't get me wrong, the FF is a beauty and a heck of a watch. I just get tired of all this misinformation. The success of the Submariner belongs to Rolex and Rolex alone.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Where should I purchase this particular watch brand new? Should I buy directly from Tag Heuer? Will it cost much more if i buy directly from the Heuer website? Or should I buy from Jomashop? Can you give me names of very reputable dealers who sell Heuer. Thank You.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

Bump......so where should I purchase this particular watch? Who's a reputable authorized dealer?


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Maiden said:


> The Rolex Submariner was based on the Rolex Turnograph, WHICH CAME OUT A FULL YEAR BEFORE THE FIFTY FANTHOMS. THAT GOOD SIR IS A FACT.


Incorrect.

Both the FF and the Turnograph were released in 1953 however the Turnograph was not a dive watch. The Submariner became a dive watch following the success of the FF. Fact.


----------



## thirteenstepper (Apr 19, 2019)

To bad this thread was derailed.

Anyways, I seen this watch in the flesh for the first time yesterday and have instantly fallen in love.

Surprisingly, looking at grey market asking prices on Chrono24, the value hasn't dropped as much as some folks in this thread predicted it would. Also, there are so few available. only 34 today on Chrono24 and I wouldn't feel comfortable buying half of them based on low to no feedback on half those sellers.

Sorry to resurrect the old thread but no point in creating a new one.


----------



## gary4421944 (May 7, 2019)

A great look !!!!


----------



## wsarmstrong (Jan 24, 2019)

I picked up one lightly used on TRF from a trusted seller and I really like it. I wear it quite often in a collection with Rolex and Omega. It’s a big watch but not crazy. I like the cyclops as I struggle to see dates these dates. I wish the bezel was Ceramic, but I can’t afford or find a Rolex Pepsi, so this is a good alternative.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Really interested in this one but size concerns me. I am wearing a 42 pelagos now that is about as big as I can go although I did have an oris acquis 43.5 but that wore a little small. Any ideas. Wrist is 6.75.


----------



## hatchettjack (Sep 30, 2015)

I do and I love it! +3 seconds out of the box


----------

